# FITA 40cm vs NFAA Blue single



## Canjapan2003 (Jun 3, 2006)

Can anyone compare the sizes of these two targets? what would a five or four on the blue face be on the FITA? Would the FITA 7 and 8 be a 4 on the blue and the 9 and 10 be a 5? 
Just want to try a NFAA 300 round for laughs.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

here's the scoring rings for a 5spot. the nfaa uses a 40cm target for indoors.

http://www.ohioarchery.org/Tournaments/300/index.htm

for comparison, the 6ring of the vegas/fita target isnt included on the 5spot.

diameter of the rings:
4cm for the x
8cm for the 5
12cm for the inner 4
16cm for the outer 4.


----------



## Canjapan2003 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Thats what I wanted to know!*

Thanks Rock monkey. 
I'll measure up my FITA target and start shooting!


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

I normally shoot at a FITA 40cm, but last week I shot an NFAA 300 round. I wish I had put up a FITA target behind it to see how I would have scored as a comparison.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

if you score the 5 spot by cutting through the line and the Fita by touching you will have the same scoring zones. The 5spot has the 4 ring subdivided so you can corespond out to the 7/8 ring only and if you shoot a 23 series shaft and go inside out on the 5 spot you could count an inner ten


----------



## lasse5214 (Mar 6, 2007)

The fita i shoot in Norway only the baby X is 10. All other yellow area is 9.
Anybody here that score 600 60X?

Sorry this was a recurve question. I was talking compound.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

NFAA 40cm target:

4cm diameter X ring, 8 cm 5 ring, 16 cm 4 ring, 24 cm 3 ring, 32 cm 2 ring and a 40 cm 1 ring. 

Imperial equivalents: 1.57” X ring, 3.15" 5-ring, a 6.3" 4-ring, a 9.45" 3-ring, a 12.6" 2-ring and a 15.75" 1-ring. 

it's the same dimensions as a FITA 40 cm target but with fewer rings. The NFAA 40cm target has rings for the colored areas on a FITA target.


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

Warbow said:


> NFAA 40cm target:
> 
> 4cm diameter X ring, 8 cm 5 ring, 16 cm 4 ring, 24 cm 3 ring, 32 cm 2 ring and a 40 cm 1 ring.


LOOKS like you are right.
I have attached the dimensions of the FITA indoor face.
The dimensions seem to add up.
NFAA X = FITA 10
NFAA 5 = FITA 9
NFAA Inner 4 = FITA 8
NFAA outer 4 = FITA 7


----------



## [W.S.Z] (Aug 6, 2012)

Oops, got here through Google and failed to check dates. Please delete this, sorry.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

Steven Cornell said:


> LOOKS like you are right.
> I have attached the dimensions of the FITA indoor face.
> The dimensions seem to add up.
> NFAA X = FITA 10
> ...


Not exactly because the FITA x is a smaller subset of the 10, not the 10 itself. It is smaller than the NFAA x. If you wanted to make NFAA harder you could shrink it to a FITA x. But the FITA x is so small it might be in the neighborhood of a fat NFAA arrow, which might make scoring hard.

But your breakdown is basically why I was saying on the other thread FITA is less forgiving. Only a center 10 is perfect in FITA. 9 points in FITA is still a gold shot. 9 points in NFAA is middle and then a ring out. Heck, the NFAA 5 could be a linecutter which would itself be a point drop in FITA. Which is why you win Vegas or NFAA with 300 60x and USAA in the 280s or 290s. I don't know about you but I score 10-20 points lower in FITA rounds. When I went back recently and looked at my targets, they didn't look remarkably worse.....


----------



## Jeb-D. (Sep 21, 2011)

Azzurri said:


> I don't know about you but I score 10-20 points lower in FITA rounds. When I went back recently and looked at my targets, they didn't look remarkably worse.....


Same here. My indoor average is 16 points lower on the FITA face.


----------

